

Not Just Child’s Play: Video Games Could Slow Mental Decline - fdm
http://healthland.time.com/2013/05/03/video-games-are-not-just-childs-play-gaming-could-slow-mental-decay/

======
hmahncke
I work at the company that developed this cognitive training program. Happy to
take any questions about the study if folks are interested.

